# Estação meteorologica no Evereste



## apassosviana (13 Ago 2008 às 14:49)

> ROME – “Italian science will climb to the top of the world alongside this flag”. This morning these were the words spoken by the President of the Republic Giorgio Napolitano on meeting the members of the alpinist/scientific expedition SHARE Everest 2008, led by Agostino Da Polenza. The team, including Silvio “Gnaro” Mondinelli will set off over the next few weeks to take a temperature sensor to the summit of Everest and set up the highest climate monitoring station in the world at 8000m.


fonte:http://www.share-everest.org/cms/node/78

dados da estação :http://share-everest.org/SouthColMeteoDataConverted/sensorPanel.html


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Ago 2008 às 15:51)

A Estação está a quantos metros de altitude


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2008 às 18:44)

Segundo o site, a 8000 metros. Até aqui só havia uma a 5000m.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Ago 2008 às 23:15)

Vince disse:


> Segundo o site, a 8000 metros. Até aqui só havia uma a 5000m.



Obrigado Vince


----------



## Gilmet (13 Ago 2008 às 23:25)

Que espectáculo! Belo achado apassosviana

"Pressure: 386.7 hPa"... lindo...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Ago 2008 às 00:08)

Informação curiosa. Vamos esperar pelo Inverno.


----------



## stormy (14 Ago 2008 às 10:29)

"Pressure: 386.7 hPa"... lindo...[/QUOTE]

era bom se fosse ca no inverno


----------



## Pico (14 Ago 2008 às 14:05)

Até aqui só avia uma a 500m como assim?

http://www.cee.mtu.edu/~reh/pico/


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Ago 2008 às 15:01)

Pico disse:


> Até aqui só avia uma a 500m como assim?
> 
> http://www.cee.mtu.edu/~reh/pico/



Uma Correção não é a 500m mas sim a 5000m


----------



## belem (14 Ago 2008 às 22:50)

Muito, muito bom!!
Alguém sabe se existe uma estação meteorológica online de Dallol, Etiópia?


----------



## rufer (15 Ago 2008 às 02:32)

Muito bom mesmo. Neste momento -14.6 graus. Vamos ver no inverno até onde chega.


----------

